# Air Purifier



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I know I read about it somewhere but can't find it in the search, but what/if you do use for reducing smell? With the new house I've moved into there isn't as good of ventilation, and I thought I'd read that you can basically make your own for under $30 that is pretty efficient. If anyone knows of any good brands, add that in to please!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I used a Honeywell Hepa Air Purifier. I have nothing to compare it to but I think it did a decent job with six rats in a teeny bedroom.


----------

